# Te quiero



## Aspirante a traductora

*¡Hola, queridísimos foreros! Bueno, les agradecería de corazón si ustedes me dijeran si la expresión* *"Te quiero" se la puede usar normalmente, entre amigos, o sólamente entre parejas. *

*Muchísimas gracias de antemano.
*


----------



## flljob

Aspirante a traductora said:


> *¡Hola, queridísimos foreros! Bueno, les agradecería de corazón si ustedes me dijeran si la expresión* *"Te quiero" se la puede usar normalmente, entre amigos, o sólamente entre parejas. *
> 
> *Muchísimas gracias de antemano.*


 

Sí, se puede usar entre amigos.

Saludos


----------



## Aspirante a traductora

Pero, ¿hay que ser íntimos? ¿o no?

Muchísimas gracias


----------



## flljob

Hay que quererlos. Difícilmente se quiere alguien con quien una se tiene una amistad profunda.

Saludos


----------



## PABLO DE SOTO

Yo creo que aquí ciertas diferencias generacionales, al menos en España.

Para la gente de mi generación, cuarenta años y mayores, no es muy habitual entre hombres.
Entre hombres y mujeres tampoco porque se puede confundir la amistad con el amor.

Yo desde luego no uso esa expresión entre amigos. Lo más que podría decir sería "Te aprecio", aunque tampoco recuerdo haberlo dicho.
Digamos que para los de mi época, la amistad se demuestra pero no se dice.

Creo que entre jóvenes esto ha cambiado y un "Te quiero, tío" se puede decir, sobre todo a altas horas de la noche después de unas copas.


----------



## Istriano

Aspirante a traductora said:


> *¡Hola, queridísimos foreros! Bueno, les agradecería de corazón si ustedes me dijeran si la expresión* *"Te quiero" se la puede usar normalmente, entre amigos, o sólamente entre parejas. *
> 
> *Muchísimas gracias de antemano.
> *


Entre amigos se puede usar _te quiero _en la América Latina puesto que entre parejas se suele usar más _te amo_, en la América Latina. Es más fuerte que_ te quiero_. Infelizmente,_ te amo _suena cursi {brega} en España (como_ lindo, bonito (para las personas), platicar_) por causa de las telenovelas mejicanas.


----------



## utrerana

Utilizar "te quiero" es la forma más bonita de expresarle a esa otra persona tus sentimientos ya sean de cuarenta o más, hombres, mujeres, familia... a veces el único impedimento son los absurdos límites que se derivan de una educación fría o demasiado rígida. Yo utilizo "te quiero" con las amigas, con la familia y con los amigos,
 "te aprecio" me suena más frío. ¿ A quién no le gusta que lo quieran y se lo digan?
Un saludo.


----------



## Peón

América Latina (¿Hispana?) es casi un continente, por lo que yo no haría ninguna afirmación general de usos y costumbres .

 Concuerdo con *Pablo de Soto*. 

Aquí (siendo un país en el que los amigos  se saludan con un beso) también es muy raro el "*te quiero"* entre varones.  En gente mayor  inimaginable; y entre jóvenes, tampoco me imagino ninguna situación en la que un varón le diga a su amigo "te quiero, amigo..." Sería inmediatamente mirado así .

Pensándolo bien entre varones es muy rara alguna expresión de afecto, salvo indirectamente, ya por el tono ya por algunas palabras clave, que excluye los "te quiero", "te amo", "cariño" y similares.

Saludos


----------



## Vampiro

Peón said:


> Aquí (siendo un país en el que los amigos se saludan con un beso) también es muy raro el "*te quiero"* entre varones. En gente mayor inimaginable; y entre jóvenes, tampoco me imagino ninguna situación en la que un varón le diga a su amigo "te quiero, amigo..." Sería inmediatamente mirado así .


Pfffff... en Chile, después de la segunda botella, es muy común escuchar:
"Somoh amigoh o no somoh amigoh... p'ta que te quieeeeeeero... hic... hic..."
_


----------



## AndresEm

En Argentina entre amigos se utiliza, pero más que nada ente personas de distinto sexo, o entre mujeres. Entre hombres en cambio, no está muy bien visto, si un amigo te dice " te quierooo"  lo primero que pensás es que es gay jajaj
Saludos


----------



## Erreconerre

Aspirante a traductora said:


> *¡Hola, queridísimos foreros! Bueno, les agradecería de corazón si ustedes me dijeran si la expresión* *"Te quiero" se la puede usar normalmente, entre amigos, o sólamente entre parejas. *
> 
> *Muchísimas gracias de antemano.*


 
Se puede usar entre amigos y entre parejas sentimentales. Pero hay veces que se debe usar entre quienes no son ni lo uno ni lo otro; por ejemplo, es casi obligatorio despedirse de los tíos con un _te quiero_. Aunque no se sienta quererlos o quererlas muy profundamente.

Aclaración: En mi medio _tío _es el hermano del padre o de la madre.


----------



## Mrs. Van Dort

Muchas veces mandan el contexto, el tono de voz en que se dice, si, como dice Pablo de Soto, va acompañado con un "tío"....

Yo no diría rotundamente ni que sí se usa ni que no se usa. Depende del cómo y del cuándo.


----------



## Kaxgufen

Cuando uno vista a un amigo enfermo, puede despedirse con un "te quiero" y un beso en la mejilla, sin que esto deba ser considerado sexual o exagerado. Hay veces que el otro necesita saber que estamos con él, puede contar con nosotros, etc. Ahora bien si la uso para agradecerle al conductor del taxi que me haya dejado justo en la puerta del edificio,  digo como dicen por ahí: "la expresión debe proscribirse".


----------



## Istriano

Peón said:


> Pensándolo bien entre varones es muy rara alguna expresión de afecto,
> Saludos


 ¿Por esto nos mandas saludos y no abrazos?


----------



## clares3

Hola
Entre amigos (varones) sólo en broma se dice lo de "te quiero"; es más frecuente utilizarlo en plan sorna "tú ya no me quieres como antes". Ahora bien, dos amigos hablan de otro y sí es frecuente escuchar (o decir) "yo es que a fulano lo quiero mucho, coño, que somos amigos desde la guardería".
Entre amigas, continuamente (hace falta un emoticón besucón para ilustrar estas frases).


----------



## Peón

Istriano said:


> ¿Por esto nos mandas saludos y no abrazos?



Será...

Justamente el abrazo, palmear el hombro o la espalda y gestos similares son los sustitutos de las expresiones de afecto (tipo "te quiero") entre los hombres las que, a pesar de lo que dicen algunos de mis paisanos, yo no ví ni siquiera entre familiares varones, salvo de padres a hijos pequeños. 

A mi entender, el beso entre los varones en la Argentina más que demostración de cariño es simplemente un saludo. Tan curiosa y para algunos desagradable costumbre está sustituyendo al  más [ascéptico] aséptico y neutral uso de darse la mano


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

Yo no lo escucho ni entre los más jóvenes, a no ser que haya alcohol de por medio, y en cantidad generosa. Pareja, hijos, padres y pare de contar. Pero me gustaría saber cómo es en Brasil, aspirante a traductora.


----------



## rocioteag

Pues por aqui el "te quiero" es de lo mas natural:

- entre parejas sentimentales (presentes y pasadas si se mantiene una buena relacipon)
- amigas.
- de un amigo a una amiga y viceversa.
- de un padre a un hijo(a) y viceversa.
- de una madre a un hijo(a) y viceversa
- entre hermanos.
- entre parientes que son cercanos.

Pero entre varones, salvo los casos indicados anteriormente.... no es común escuchar la expresión, salvo con unas copas encima....


----------



## swift

En Costa Rica, entre varones, quizás para atenuar un poco el repelús que provocaría un "te quiero / yo a usted lo quiero" dicho a un amigo, lo más común es "yo sí quiero a este hijueputa / este mae sí es compa". Es decir, que si no es por el tono algo tosco, ese amor no sería expresado.

A veces, un "este mae sí me cae bien" indica, más que simpatía, afecto. Y afecto entendido como lo define María Moliner en el _Diccionario de uso del español_:



			
				DUE Mª Moliner said:
			
		

> *afecto(1) 1. *m. En sentido restringido y en lenguaje corriente, sentimiento intermedio entre la simpatía y el cariño, por el cual el que lo experimenta desea la comunicación con la persona que es objeto de él y se alegra de lo que es bueno para ella, pero sin apasionamiento o inquietud.



Ahora, cuando un tipo medio achispado empieza con la retahíla esa de _"mae, yo a usted lo respeto..."_ o _"mae, con todo respeto, le voy a decir una cosa..."_, significa que siente por la persona a quien se dirige un cariño especial (no romántico, eso no), y no sería raro que el enunciado acabase con "yo a usted lo quiero mucho".

Saludos,


swift


----------



## utrerana

"Ahora, cuando un tipo medio achispado empieza con la retahíla esa de _"mae, yo a usted lo respeto..."_ o _"mae, con todo respeto, le voy a decir una cosa..."_, significa que siente por la persona a quien se dirige un cariño especial (no romántico, eso no), y no sería raro que el enunciado acabase con "yo a usted lo quiero mucho".

Vamos la exaltación de la amistad, fase común en los achispamientos
en esos momentos todo el mundo quiere a los demás jejejejejeejeje.
Un saludo.


----------



## Birke

¿Os habéis fijado en que "querer a alguien mucho" es quererlo _menos_ y de otro modo que quererlo a secas?

Quiero decir que a un amigo se le puede soltar "Te quiero mucho, Manuel".

Pero si se lo digo sin adverbio……… ¡es otra cosa! 


Sin adverbio, querer es amar.


----------



## utrerana

Birke said:


> ¿Os habéis fijado en que "querer a alguien mucho" es quererlo _menos_ y de otro modo que quererlo a secas?
> 
> Quiero decir que a un amigo se le puede soltar "Te quiero mucho, Manuel".
> 
> Pero si se lo digo sin adverbio……… ¡es otra cosa!
> 
> 
> Sin adverbio, querer es amar.



Y con adverbio también pero depende del contexto, en tu ejemplo  vale pero cuando dos personas se quieren " te quiero mucho"  es "te quiero mucho"
Un beso.


----------



## Birke

Pero una declaración de amor no puede ser más que absoluta. 
¿Cómo vas a andar cuantificando si es mucho o un poco más que mucho?

Te quiero es absoluto.

Si digo "te quiero mucho" eso ya no es "querer" eso es tener mucho cariño, por fuerte que sea.

Digo. 

Firmado: Birke la romántica jaja


----------



## Birke

Istriano said:


> … Infelizmente,_ te amo _suena cursi {brega} en España (como_ lindo, bonito (para las personas), platicar_) por causa de las telenovelas mejicanas.



Creo que se prefiere "querer" desde mucho antes de que se inventaran las telenovelas, las televisiones o el cine.
Yo diría que el verbo amar no se usa apenas en España en ese sentido desde el Romanticismo. Y tal vez ni siquiera entonces lo usaban fuera de determinados ambientes sociales. 

Quiero decir que seguramente sonó siempre a lenguaje de Dulcinea más que de Aldonza Lorenzo.


----------



## Ibermanolo

Sería capaz de decirlo de un amigo hablando con una tercera persona "a Pepe lo quiero mucho" pero nunca le diría a Pepe que lo quiero a no ser que lleve muchas copas de más.


----------



## Bloodsun

Birke said:


> Sin adverbio, querer es amar.



En inglés, hay una sola palabra para querer y amar. En español no, y mejor así, porque son cosas bien distintas. !La de veces que le he reprochado al inglés esa falta de distinción tan importante!

Querer no es amar. Querer es sólo querer, sentir cariño o afecto por alguien. Sentir cariño o afecto no es amar, es sólo querer. Por eso es que en español podemos decir a alguien "te quiero" sin implicar ningún sentimiento amoroso. Además, si dijéramos a un amigo "te amo" sonaría extremadamente cursi, sin contar que se alejaría varios pasos de nosotros... o se acercaría.

En cuanto al uso del "te quiero", tal como ya dijeron algunos compatriotas, es casi inconcebible entre dos hombres (que sean sólo amigos), y puede dar lugar a confusiones entre un hombre y una mujer (aunque originalmente sean amigos). Es muy común, y cada vez más, entre amigas (o entre una mujer y su amigo gay), además de entre hermanas, primas, madre e hija (esto depende), etc.

Y, por supuesto, depende de la persona. Hay quienes se la pasan diciendo "te quiero" a todas sus amigas, hasta tal punto que pierde valor la expresión. Aunque no necesariamente, también hay gente que realmente quiere a todo el mundo, y es muy expresiva.

En mi caso particular, cuesta muchísimo arrancarme esas dos palabras (a menos que sea entre comillas y en un foro de español). Pero yo soy un bicho  raro.


Saludos.


----------



## Fernando

Al menos para mí (varón, español, mediana edad), se ama a Dios y a "ella". El orden es potestativo.

Se quiere a los papás, a los hermanos y a la familia cercana. Y, por si acaso, desde los 12 años, no se les informa, que luego se toman confianzas. "Papá, te quiero" se reserva para cuando está en el lecho de muerte (y ha confirmado este extremo con el médico).

Uno quiere a sus amigas (de lo cual se les informa cumplidamente) con las que se desea acceso carnal. Por la cuenta que a uno le trae, no quiere a sus amigas casadas. A ella también se le quiere. De hecho se le dice así siempre "Yo también te quiero, cariño".

Se quiere mucho (buena puntualización, Birke) a caballos/perros/motos/amigos. A estos últimos, ya comentado, cuando uno tiene más de 20 vinos en el cuerpo. Caso contrario, buscar la pared más cercana.

Se aprecia a amigos y compañeros de trabajo.

A uno le gustan los toros/el fútbol/Velázquez.

A uno le encanta cómo juega el Madrid o el sonido del motor del Ferrari.

One loves NY.


----------



## Kaxgufen

No veo por qué la sexualidad debe estar metida en medio de todo esto. 
No veo razones para ocultar un sentimiento si al otro le hace bien saberlo.Y si la pulsión que me lleva a ello puede confundirse con otra cosa, no es asunto mío. Yo lo tengo bien claro.


----------



## Fernando

El problema es que la pulsión que siento hacia Scarlett Johanson, hacia Ella, hacia mis padres, hacia mis amigos, hacia el Real Madrid y hacia el ping-pong no es la misma. Así que yo prefiero utilizar expresiones diferentes.


----------



## Kaxgufen

Habia una señora española gorda y petisa como un secarropas centrífugo que gritaba a los alaridos "¡Os amo a todos!".  No creo que fuera para tanto...


----------



## mirx

PABLO DE SOTO said:


> Yo creo que aquí ciertas diferencias generacionales, al menos en España.
> 
> Para la gente de mi generación, cuarenta años y mayores, no es muy habitual entre hombres.
> Entre hombres y mujeres tampoco porque se puede confundir la amistad con el amor.
> 
> Yo desde luego no uso esa expresión entre amigos. Lo más que podría decir sería "Te aprecio", aunque tampoco recuerdo haberlo dicho.
> Digamos que para los de mi época, la amistad se demuestra pero no se dice.
> 
> Creo que entre jóvenes esto ha cambiado y un "Te quiero, tío" se puede decir, sobre todo a altas horas de la noche después de unas copas.



Te aprecio mucho después de leer este post.

Pues nada, estoy completamente de acuerdo. Desde que leí el título del hilo me dio cosa. Yo jamás me imagino diciéndole a una de mis hermanas "te quiero mucho hermanita" sin que me de basca. Que las quiero, cómo no las voy a querer, pero hasta ahí.

En México, de unos cinco años a la fecha se apuesto muy de moda "querer a todo el mundo", eso sí, por Facebook. _Primo, te quiero mil; hermana, te  amo; Juanita, te quiero mucho, eres súper. _Precisamente lo que me molesta de todo esto es que es pura hipocresía, ninguno de los que lo ponen en redes sociales lo dicen en persona (y qué bueno). Al parecer a alguien se le ocurrió hacerle caso a la psicología (normalmente gringa) de que debemos decir _"te quiero", "gracias", "aprecio mucho lo que haces por mí_", entre muchas otras frasesuchas todos los días a aquellos que nos rodean. Pues eso, que se ha puesto de moda y como ya dijo alguien por ahí, va perdiendo su significado, eso sí, se reserva a las redes sociales para dar la impresión de que somos modernos y propositivos, cara a cara, desde luego que no.

Los españoles hacen otro tanto, todo mundo está guapa y buenorra, luego uno se va con la finta y _ay Dios_, las sorpresas que se lleva.

Te quiero, así suelto, sólo, es _inmexicano_, no va con la personalidad, ni con las formas de vida, ni con el caracter del país. Solo se permite en los niños pequeños y por supuesto como una arma gastada para tratar de ganar los favores de una sujeta.


Bloodsun said:


> En inglés, hay una sola palabra para querer y amar. En español no, y mejor así, porque son cosas bien distintas. !La de veces que le he reprochado al inglés esa falta de distinción tan importante!
> 
> Querer no es amar. Querer es sólo querer,




Ya lo cantab José José.





> Casi todos sabemos querer
> Pero pocos sabemos amar
> Y es que amar y querer no es igual
> Amar es sufrir, querer es gozar
> El que ama pretende servir
> El que ama su vida la da
> Y el que quiere pretende vivir
> Y nunca sufrir, y nunca sufrir





Fernando said:


> Se quiere a los papás, a los hermanos y a la familia cercana. Y, por si acaso, desde los 12 años, no se les informa, que luego se toman confianzas. "Papá, te quiero" se reserva para cuando está en el lecho de muerte (y ha confirmado este extremo con el médico).


Eso. Y a mí que no me vengan con...

Las farras y lo que sucede en ellas es otra cosa, se puede decir y hacer casi cualquier cosa, precisamente porque queda como excusa el alcohol.


----------



## Eneamus

Al contrario que vosotros, yo subordino amar a querer. Para mí decir "te quiero" puede significar dos cosas: amar y apreciar (tener cariño) Amar no es "más que querer" sino "querer" de una forma particular, al igual que tener cariño por alguien. Difiere la intensidad del sentir, como es obvio.

Es decir, querer puede ser amar o apreciar según sea el contexto. Amar no subyuga a querer sino que ambos abarcan por igual el mismo campo semántico. Decir "te quiero" conlleva la misma ambigüedad que la variante "love" inglesa, solo que en español hay dos ramas que salen del árbol con las que precisar: amar y apreciar.


----------



## Bloodsun

Eneamus said:


> Al contrario que vosotros, yo subordino amar a querer. Para mí decir "te quiero" puede significar dos cosas: amar y apreciar (tener cariño) Amar no es "más que querer" sino "querer" de una forma particular, al igual que tener cariño por alguien. Difiere la intensidad del sentir, como es obvio.
> 
> Es decir, querer puede ser amar o apreciar según sea el contexto. Amar no subyuga a querer sino que ambos abarcan por igual el mismo campo semántico. Decir "te quiero" conlleva la misma ambigüedad que la variante "love" inglesa, solo que en español hay dos ramas que salen del árbol con las que precisar: amar y apreciar.



No estoy de acuerdo. Exactamente al contrario que vos, pienso que "amar" implica querer. En todo caso, si se hablara de ambigüedad, hablaríamos de "amar", ya que a menudo se usa como una intensificación de querer. Estoy pensando en cuando era niña, que le decía "te quiero, mami", regularmente, pero "te amo, mami" cuando "querer mucho" se me quedaba corto. Sin embargo, yo la quería a mi madre (mucho mucho), no la amaba. Para mí, amar es querer y algo más, y ese algo más no es cariño, sino la esencia del amor, la cual es difícil —si no imposible— de definir. Por eso es que amas a alguien, pero cuando el amor se termina sigues queriendo a esa persona, aunque ya no amándola. Algo clave se pierde. Se ama a Esa persona, pero se quiere a muchas.

Creo que el problema reside en la definición en sí de amor. No voy a extenderme en esas cursilerías, pero aventuro que no todos aquí tenemos la misma idea de amor. Depende de la experiencia de cada uno. En general, siempre que se hable de sentimientos hay problemas de definición.

Por otro lado, no hay que olvidar la otra acepción de "querer": _desear, apetecer_. En este caso, es una misma palabra que representa dos conceptos diferentes (por un lado, sentir cariño; por otro, desear poseer), lo cual podría dar lugar a ambigüedad. Pero esa ambigüedad no tendría que ver con "amar".

Eso es lo que creo yo. Pura subjetividad.


Saludos.


----------



## dani_aguilera

rocioteag said:


> Pues por aqui el "te quiero" es de lo mas natural:
> 
> - entre parejas sentimentales (presentes y pasadas si se mantiene una buena relacipon)
> - amigas.
> - de un amigo a una amiga y viceversa.
> - de un padre a un hijo(a) y viceversa.
> - de una madre a un hijo(a) y viceversa
> - entre hermanos.
> - entre parientes que son cercanos.
> 
> Pero entre varones, salvo los casos indicados anteriormente.... no es común escuchar la expresión, salvo con unas copas encima....



Al menos en Argentina, un caso de "te quiero" entre dos varones (sin alcohol mediante) puede darse en un momento de sorpresa o alegría, usado como exclamación, por ejemplo:
- Jorge, encontré las llaves que habías perdido.
- ¡Uy, no sabés cuánto te quiero!
Obviamente es en un contexto muy particular, no es lo mismo que un "te quiero" a secas.
¡Saludos!


----------



## Syleth Angx

Ya está dicho: Depende del contexto: la experiencia y punto de vista personales, la generación(?), la situación y la región en la que es usada la frase.

Siempre me ha sorprendido cómo las personas de mi generación (90's) dicen tan fácilmente "te amo" a su pareja (a la/al cual llevan dos semanas de haber visto por primera vez, 1 de haberle hablado, y 1 más de tenerlo como pareja, y a la/al cual olvidan la semana siguiente), y con mucha más ligereza usan el "te quiero", entre amigas, amigo y amiga, algo más que amigos, familiares, entre amigos echando broma, al chico de la frutería que acaba de hacernos un favor y otros casos ya mencionados, para expresar que se siente al menos un poquito de aprecio por esa otra persona. 

El uso de "te amo", a mi entender, ya es más complicado y relativo... y necesita de más reflexión, pero la mayoría sabe a qué se refiere en hablante.

Ahora, con algún otro verbo como complemento siempre se entiende como "desear" algo ("te quiero comer" y otros).


----------

